# Looking For an Intake For 98 Altima



## Altigurl (Nov 1, 2007)

As the title says Im looking for an intake for my 98 altima. Doesnt need to be anything that fancy just something that is good quality and That does the job.

Thanks

Altigurl!


----------



## jybfan04 (Jun 9, 2006)

I would look into Hot Shot CAI or a RAI....

I am looking into getting a Hot Shot and from what I heard they work pretty good.


----------



## Altigurl (Nov 1, 2007)

Okthanks! i will take that in to thought.


----------



## 2000SE-R (Dec 7, 2007)

the injen short ram intake is the best. but is a little more expensive. u need high end more then low and cold air gives low while short ram give high.


----------

